# Would you pay $24,000 for recovery?



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I was looking recently at case studies on Transcranial Magnetic Stimulation and it was shown to reduce dp symptoms by about 38% according to the dissociative experiences scale. Well since I am like in the place between not feeling dp symptoms but still being dp'd and completely recovery, I thought that this might just allow me to completely recover. So I google TMS and found out that they recently opened a clinic in the next town over that has a tms machine. I went to the clinic's website and they said that the cost is $400 a session and it takes 5 sessions a week for 12 weeks to gain a benefit in dp according to the clinical trial. Only problem is, I don't have health insurance and I sure as heck don't have $24,000. Not so long ago I said that I would seriously break every bone in my body in trade for dp going away, and that's still true. I would pay a million dollar, give an organ, anything, to have this go away. But it suck so so bad when the reality of the situation sets in and you can't afford the treatment you need that might cure you


----------



## brianjones (Sep 14, 2011)

fly to cuba and get it done then


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Google clinical studies, there may be current open studies for tms, see what you can find. I might even go to the clinic, their website, being them articles on dp, letters from my dr or therapist. , ask if they have a program for people without insurance, if here's a payment plan. , ask if they'd give you a free consult&#8230;can't hurt to ask

there are several programs wih minimum payments of 30, 40, 50 grand, yes if I had the money, I'd pay it


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

The TMS study, if i remember correctly, was experimental in doing rTMS stimulation which is the right temporal lobe or something like that. The places that do TMS now are not licensed to do rTMS so it wouldn't really help. Btw theres a few people on this forum that have already tried the normal TMS and they said it didn't help. Again... that study did a different kind of stimulation that clinics now are not yet allowed to perform.


----------



## RealMe (Jan 6, 2012)

ValleyGirl83 said:


> I was looking recently at case studies on Transcranial Magnetic Stimulation and it was shown to reduce dp symptoms by about 38% according to the dissociative experiences scale. Well since I am like in the place between not feeling dp symptoms but still being dp'd and completely recovery, I thought that this might just allow me to completely recover. So I google TMS and found out that they recently opened a clinic in the next town over that has a tms machine. I went to the clinic's website and they said that the cost is $400 a session and it takes 5 sessions a week for 12 weeks to gain a benefit in dp according to the clinical trial. Only problem is, I don't have health insurance and I sure as heck don't have $24,000. Not so long ago I said that I would seriously break every bone in my body in trade for dp going away, and that's still true. I would pay a million dollar, give an organ, anything, to have this go away. But it suck so so bad when the reality of the situation sets in and you can't afford the treatment you need that might cure you


----------



## RealMe (Jan 6, 2012)

ValleyGirl83 said:


> I was looking recently at case studies on Transcranial Magnetic Stimulation and it was shown to reduce dp symptoms by about 38% according to the dissociative experiences scale. Well since I am like in the place between not feeling dp symptoms but still being dp'd and completely recovery, I thought that this might just allow me to completely recover. So I google TMS and found out that they recently opened a clinic in the next town over that has a tms machine. I went to the clinic's website and they said that the cost is $400 a session and it takes 5 sessions a week for 12 weeks to gain a benefit in dp according to the clinical trial. Only problem is, I don't have health insurance and I sure as heck don't have $24,000. Not so long ago I said that I would seriously break every bone in my body in trade for dp going away, and that's still true. I would pay a million dollar, give an organ, anything, to have this go away. But it suck so so bad when the reality of the situation sets in and you can't afford the treatment you need that might cure you


----------



## Quarter Pounder (Jun 17, 2011)

Of course I would. Hell, I would pay one million dollars but the problem is that *there is no cure*. Also, nothing guarantees that TMS reduces symptoms in 38% and even if was actually true, it wouldn't be much of a thing.


----------



## Jjj123 (Jan 10, 2017)

I'd literally give any amount of money


----------



## Lostherheart (Jan 23, 2017)

I would give my legs I would give anything for that matter.


----------



## AlexDAK (Jan 17, 2011)

In my country (Russia) it costs less then 40$ for 30 min session. May be you can move to other country for some time? For 24000$ you can buy your own TMS machine!


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Absolutely not a f*****g chance unless they could guarantee 100% (not 38%) that it fixed me and fixed me permanently...And i would need that in writing so I could sue there asses if they were lying...

You will find they probably try to reel you into the "we need to give it a few more sessions than we first thought" scenario.........

Exactly the way most therapists hit you with "thats down the road and we can discuss that again" scenario....

Unfortunately where there is money involved there is an alterior motive besides a persons well being...The alterior motive being to "MAKE MORE MONEY"

Dont ya just love Capitalism...


----------



## oolongmonkey (Dec 23, 2016)

Could you replicated the rTMS proceedure with a PEMF device?

http://www.micro-pulse.com/collections/frontpage

This might be a more affordable way to go and you could actually treat the areas of the brain specific to DP instead of the one's they treat for in depression.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Any day


----------



## rafael corbalan (Feb 9, 2017)

why not


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

I don't have that kind of money. Even if I did, who guarantees that it does get DP 38% down?


----------



## b7wagon (Jan 2, 2017)

i'd sell a kidney for sure


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

In a heartbeat! Do i believe this thing works? Absolutely not!


----------



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

Fucking right! But it won't work.


----------



## enroute (Sep 3, 2013)

I think you can find natural ways to heal the body, alongside with a normal doctor or psychiatrist, without paying ridiculous amounts of money.


----------

